# TiVo remote doesn't support my TV/brand - irritating having to use 2 remotes



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

I have used (and loved) TiVo for many years

I used to have a Sony TV (CRT tv) years ago - it worked fine

I now have a Sony TV/PC Monitor -










This is the TV (model Sony MFM-HT75W) :









*
It becomes really irritating* having to fidget with 2 remotes - must use the Sony remote to control volume & also to change picture mode (widscreen->zoom->4:3 etc)

Obviously I've tried ALL the different 'codes' on the TiVo remote & this doesn't work. Any ideas please?


----------



## mjk (Mar 13, 2002)

I think this is what universal learning remotes are for! 

Plenty to choose from - at all price points.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

You shouldn't need to manually switch aspect ratios if all is set up properly.


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> You shouldn't need to manually switch aspect ratios if all is set up properly.


It's

RGB Scart (freeview box to tivo)

RGB Scart (tivo to Sony box)

Component Video Cables - Gold plated - (Sony box to Screen)

(all because the screen has no scart input. Component video gives the best picture quality)


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

What is a 'Sony box' ?

As for having to manually change aspect ratio, have you set your freeview box up to output to a widescreen TV?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Jo.Cassady said:


> It's
> 
> RGB Scart (freeview box to tivo)
> 
> ...


What model of Sony AV Amp?

It's very unusual for those to convert from RGB to Component, mine certainly doesn't; they normally just pass through a signal - are you sure you're not watching composite?


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> What model of Sony AV Amp?
> 
> It's very unusual for those to convert from RGB to Component, mine certainly doesn't; they normally just pass through a signal - are you sure you're not watching composite?


This is the story

- My first tivo died
- I sold it on ebay with a dead hard drive

- The Sony RDRHX510 came on the market. Built in 80GB hard drive, DVD recorder & rave reviews.

- Alas, it was no substitution for my tivo (ease of use, interface etc.)
- I bought a Tivo on steroids on eBay (turbonet, cachecard etc. etc.)

Things like Channel 4 news & friends look 'wrong'. I always have to change the screen 'mode' for them (they are 4:3)

(hope my ramblings make some sense. forgive me - not much sleep recently)


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

So 'Sony box' = DVD recorder so you need to double check the freeview box setup and DVDR setup to make sure they know you have a widescreen TV which can do aspect switching and not a 4:3 TV which can't.

If either of the freeview box or DVDR are set for 4:3, they will do the aspect switching .


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

The TV Jo has has no SCART input, so barring it sensing line 23 switching (unlikley) it's manual all the way I'm afraid.

It's a 15:9 set so everything's distorted all the time anyway! Why did Sony think they were a good idea?


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

A new TV with no SCART input in this day and age


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

That's cos it's not a telly - it's a monitor designed to do both PC and video duty, and has nothing so low-tech and old-fashioned as scart  It has VGA, DVI, component, composite and S-Video inputs (and a scart-to-composite adaptor).


----------

